# Does LJ start new markets?



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I went to an outdoor weekend artisan market today and saw three booths selling bandsaw boxes. My first time to this venue in 2010, but there were no bandsaw boxes in 2009. Wonder how many time stevemarin video has been played?

Got there too late to strike up a conversation with the booth people.

Oddly, there were no cutting boards.

Steve.


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

Is it juried? Are you planning to set up? Was that the extent of woodworkers?


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Yes, it is juried to an extent. You need to submit pictures of products and proof that you are actually the craftsman. They don't jury to the point of quality, but let the market place take care of that.

There was a turner there with lot of stuff, an adirondack furniture guy and person making nicer storage boxes.

Steve.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I have been corrected, the "nicer storage boxes" were hope chests.


----------



## bill1352 (Nov 8, 2009)

What show was it Steve?
I do bandsaw boxes and so far only a few people have commented that they've seen them before. They love them but dont buy them. I'm on my 5th show this year plus about 6 one day markets & I've sold 5 boxes.


----------

